# VaMoots or Compact



## nor_cal_rider

I'm currently riding a 54 cm Trek Madone 5.2 and was thinking of getting a Moots for something different. Any suggestions on which (VaMoots or Compact) would be more comparable in fit to my current ride? I don't race - just a serious recreational/fitness rider doing lots of the "t-shirt centuries". I live in Northern California and ride more rolling hills and mountains than flatlands (ie valley).

Probably going to get the frame from SpeedGoat and then have my LBS build it w/Ultegra SL (for the compact front chain rings).

Fork suggestions?

Help appreciated - I've never built a bike up - always gone "store bought".


----------



## NealH

I like the Vamoots but, either are fine and ride the same - I would think. But the Vamoots just looks better to my eye.


----------



## MerlinAma

I rode traditional frames for many years and finally decided to try the compact frame. Although the looks didn't excite me originally, I found that in a few weeks, I was always riding the compact frame and the other bike was neglected.

For me, I feel much more comfortable descending on the compact frame, especially through switchbacks. Based on my riding in the Santa Rosa, CA area, I'd always choose a compact frame, as they just seem more "nimble" in the rolling, twisting roads.

That Santa Rosa, CA area was definitely name dropping.  The Waves to Wine MS150 was there a few years ago and it was awesome scenery and riding. I certainly understand why Astana has a camp there as we speak.

And on the fork, I just ordered a Reynold UL fork for my new Moots Compact SL project. I needed a 40mm rake based on the size frame and this was one of the few choices. Smaller frames need a 45mm rake but you can find that in the FAQ on the Moots site.

Also in some of the pics posted in this forum, the Reynolds UL fork seems to be in vogue.


----------



## Mootsie

Compacts were designed originally to handle fit issues that could not be addressed in a standard frame, stand over was the main culprit. In fact until recently Moots even stated this fact on their website. Any other "benefit" attributed to the frame is subjective. If you need a compact to fit your body, then buy it. If you don't, then flip a coin.


----------



## b712

I test rode both and couldn't tell the difference. I went custom compact, with a longer head tube and they were able to "hide" the extension. It's a win/win whatever you do. I too came off a Trek and never got back on..


----------



## Comer

Testrider.com has a review of the Vamoots, they just posted it.


----------



## FTR

LOVE my Compact and cannot imagine riding anything else.


----------



## sandman98

My lbs claims the ride is identical, and as mentioned above, go for the compact if you need the additional stand-over height. Otherwise, it's a matter of personal preference...some like the more level toptube of the vamoots, and some prefer the angled tt of the compact. BTW, I'm anxiously awaiting the arrival of my Compact. Should be in any day now...


----------



## rook

What about a compact SL? Double-butted tubes, so an even lighter ride!


----------



## FTR

rook said:


> What about a compact SL? Double-butted tubes, so an even lighter ride!


Are they still making an SL??
I thought that they had ceaed producing them.


----------



## nor_cal_rider

What weight range/limit should you be to consider the SL? I'm 150-155 lbs and figured I'd be ok with SL wheels, but hadn't thought about a frame.


----------



## FTR

nor_cal_rider said:


> What weight range/limit should you be to consider the SL? I'm 150-155 lbs and figured I'd be ok with SL wheels, but hadn't thought about a frame.


Again, I am not sure that it is an available option.
It is not listed as an option on their website and last I heard it was no longer available.


----------



## Rollo Tommassi

*No more SL tubesets*



FTR said:


> Are they still making an SL??
> I thought that they had ceaed producing them.


nope, sry, the SL tubeset no longer available. :cryin:


----------



## rook

Rollo Tommassi said:


> nope, sry, the SL tubeset no longer available. :cryin:


Well, why not? That was their lightest and most popular frame? Yes, it was expensive, but I know I would pay the couple hundred extra for doubble-butted Ti instead of the straight guage stuff. The straight gauge is nice and cheaper than the SL, but still that weight weenie in me craves the double-butted lightness.


----------



## sbsbiker

I thought the SL was 6/4, not just the standard Ti, and the 6/4 tubing supplier stopped making the tubes.


----------



## Fatboy66

Hello FTR nice bike. What size is it and how tall are you?

Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## C Dunlop

6/4 tubing is all being used for things that go BOOM! in a certain war. The minimum order got upped to 1 metric tonne. That is about 1200 frames worth of main tubes... not really an option, especially considering warehouses in storage...


----------



## C Dunlop

6/4 tubing is all being used for things that go BOOM! in a certain war. The minimum order got upped to 1 metric tonne. That is about 1200 frames worth of main tubes... not really an option, especially considering warehouses in storage...


----------



## FTR

Fatboy66 said:


> Hello FTR nice bike. What size is it and how tall are you?
> 
> Sorry to go off topic.


Size 59.
I am 6'3"

Measurements
-------------------------------------------
Inseam: 35
Trunk: 26
Forearm: 14
Arm: 27
Thigh: 25
Lower Leg: 23
Sternal Notch: 60
Total Body Height: 74


----------

